# Should i put a humidifier in room?



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

We are at day 18 with our eggs. The humidity in the house is low and we have our heater on. Would you advise me to plug in a humidifier with cool mist close to the nesting box? Any other tips? They will not bathe and the mister is hit and miss, when i try that they quickly scurry back to nest.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes, a humidifier can be useful. Another way to add humidity is to hang a wet towel in the room. You can also spray water on the sides of the nest box, but don't spray the eggs or bedding.

I live in the desert where the humidity is always low, and all my eggs have hatched just fine even if I don't do anything to increase the humidity in the bird room. My parent birds do not wet themselves to bring moisture into the nest. I think there's a certain amount of natural humidity in the nest from the parents' body functions, and sitting on the eggs helps trap any moisture that's near the eggs. So if you don't do anything you might not have any problems, but there's no point in taking chances.


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you!! Im off to get the humidifier set up, not taking any chances. Im actually scared to death i might have to do an assist hatch, it looks complicated.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

JellyBean my husband did the Assist Hatch~ I could never had done it ( I would've been so scared) My nanny held the flash light the whole time shaking but he did it & he did an amazing JOB!!!! it can be done with some patientance keep us posted!


----------



## smegmas36 (Jan 18, 2011)

I think humidifier would be great but maybe take tielfan's suggestion and wet the sides of the nest box. This is more direct than a room humidifier and pending on the size of the room and how much someone opens and closes the door will affect the humidity.

If your nest is made of wood, it will soak and hold some of that moisture but generally the parents know how to regulate heat and humidity for their eggs. I wouldn't worry too much about that. If you can get a small thermometer with a humidity gage on it, put it inside the nest and see what it's like in there.

I understand why you are apprehensive about having to maybe assist hatch. It's not fun. It's very very stressful and success rate is not high from reading around the net. If you're the type that worries then get allot of Pepto or Alcacelser ready around hatch time, especially if this is your first clutch. Read and then read some more about assist hatch so you will at least have an ounce of confidence when or if you have to. Timing is critical so know what to look for, when or if you need to assist. I lost one cause I was too late.


----------

